# MCA picks charity chief



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Tradwinds today:

_MCA picks charity chief 


The head of a charitable health organisation has been appointed the next chief of the UK’s maritime safety body. 

Peter Cardy will now be more concerned with the health of Britain’s coastland rather than its people following his appointment to succeed John Astbury as head of the UK Maritime and Coastguard Agency (MCA). 

Astbury is retiring from the job in 2007. 

Cardy brings an unusual pedigree to the job. For the past five years he has been chief executive of Macmillan Cancer Support, a UK charity focusing on cancer care services. 

Cardy’s appointment follows an open competition for the job. He was chosen by a panel comprising Robert Devereux, responsible for shipping at the UK Department of Transport, civil servant Dame Alexandra Burslem and UK Chamber of Shipping head Maurice Storey. 

Storey himself was head of the MCA between 1998 and 2001. 

Cardy will take over the job in May when Astbury steps down
_


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

And I voted for Gulpers


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Likewise (A)


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

*Jobs for the Boys!!*

All,
It would appear that someone's going to be on a fairly steep learning curve over the next few years or so, as a retired Master Mariner I would like a job at the Tate Modern (or similar) with a grace and favour apartment chucked in, if that is the criteria (ie no experience whatsoever) by which one gets a sinecure these days I must fit the bill.
Yours aye, 
Slick


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Very interesting. As a former Coastguard Officer of over 22 years I do not understand how this person can do the job. I have always followed the old school where you must start at the bottom and work your way up, as Astbury did. However the new school believes that a grounding in such work is not necessary and it is business/management skills which matter at this +100k per annum salary level. Time will tell!
PS. I believe the en***bent before John had a good grounding in nautical matters - look where it got him, the order of the boot?


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Indeed, time will tell, but I am not confident of success.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I DO NOT BELIEVE IT, Mumble mumble.(MAD) How can he possibly be head of something of which he knows absolutely nothing???(Cloud) Is this a PC thing?
Oh! I am now a very grumpy old man!(MAD) 
I want to be head of British Airways any chance?
Mumble mumble.
Hawkey01


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

hawkey01 said:


> I DO NOT BELIEVE IT, Mumble mumble.(MAD) How can he possibly be head of something of which he knows absolutely nothing???(Cloud) Is this a PC thing?
> Oh! I am now a very grumpy old man!(MAD)
> I want to be head of British Airways any chance?
> Mumble mumble.
> Hawkey01


You would most likely do a better job than the in***bent.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Let us not forget that the RNLI has now at its head a person who has no maritime background. One of Andrew Freemantle's first changes was to call himself Chief Executive. He then announced he would not accept mail addressed to the Director, as was the title of the previous in***bent who did have a maritime background. Meanwhile all the stationary addressed Director had to be ditched and new stuff printed off.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

As a former Senior Officer in the MCA I can tell you that Peter Cardy will not see a ship as part of his duties. Ship visits are carried out by officers in the Marine Offices at outports. He will be based in HQ in Southampton. Southampton has a Marine Office which will carry out ship visits and surveys. Even though he will be Senior Officer in the organization he will not directly manage the Marine Office.
The MCA has numerous persons fully versed and with superior qualifications in the marine industry who will brief Peter Cardy with whatever information he needs to carry out his duties.
He will only manage an organisation he is not qualified to visit and survey ships and will have no part in this area of the MCA.

jimmys


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Jimmys
Thanks for filling us in on the nature of the CEO's duties. Shop-floor knowledge unnecessary at his level then!


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

The CEO will receive instruction from the Minister concerning Government Policy. It may originate in UK. Europe or IMO. With his managers he will lay out what is needed for the policy, timetable, legislation, costs, parliament time. All the technical work will be carried by his managers and their departments. He will gather it all together with his own staff and brief the minister as the work goes on.
This type of work is not for people technically competent, they are seldom good at it. They constantly question other peoples technical decisions, Mr. Cardy will not do this. Therefore his managers decisions will flow through him smoothly. His managers will be Nautical, Engineer and Naval Architect and he will have input from them all.
A large part of his duties will be PR orientated, hand shaking, meetings etc. professionals cant be bothered with this.

jimmys


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

jimmys said:


> ....... His managers will be Nautical, Engineer and Naval Architect and he will have input from them all. ..........
> 
> jimmys


I'm sure he will also seek guidance from the managers in the "C" part of the Maritime and Coastguard Agency? (Thumb)


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I was not aware I had differentiated between the various parts of the agency only that the divisions would be nautical, engineer and ship. The coastguard is mostly nautical and the old MCA is mostly ship and engine. They all follow government policy and the CEO will do so as well. 
When I joined the Dept of Transport in Glasgow Marine Office it was prior to MCA days. There may be some further divisions involved I thought those three covered it all. Radio and ships provisions are mostly gone.
Maybe our super group "C" has some other knowledge normal ship, engine, and nautical people do not have.
Please elucidate.

jimmys


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

jimmys said:


> I was not aware I had differentiated between the various parts of the agency only that the divisions would be nautical, engineer and ship. The coastguard is mostly nautical and the old MCA is mostly ship and engine. They all follow government policy and the CEO will do so as well.
> When I joined the Dept of Transport in Glasgow Marine Office it was prior to MCA days. There may be some further divisions involved I thought those three covered it all. Radio and ships provisions are mostly gone.
> Maybe our super group "C" has some other knowledge normal ship, engine, and nautical people do not have.
> Please elucidate.
> ...


jimmys,

No problem here whatsoever. 

For those who are not in the know, the Maritime and Coastguard Agency (MCA) was formed in 1998 following the merger of The Coastguard Agency and the Marine Safety Agency (MSA).

Both elements of the MCA, whatever their nautical background, contribute in different ways towards the Agency's business. 

_"The MCA is responsible throughout the UK for implementing the Government’s maritime safety policy. That includes co-ordinating search and rescue at sea through Her Majesty’s Coastguard, and checking that ships meet UK and international safety rules. We work to prevent the loss of lives at the coast and at sea, to ensure that ships are safe, and to prevent coastal pollution. *Safer Lives, Safer Ships, Cleaner Seas*."_


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

You may recall that the old head of the Football Association - Adam Crozier left them under a dark cloud, and has surfaced as head of the Post Office. The Gov ordered him to cut costs and make money......

......So he put up the price of postage and will be closing 4000 rural Post Offices. Not being educated in commerce...but I reckon I could have worked that one out on his salary.!

Also, Gerald Corbett brought BP to its knees in the early 80's....promply got a job as chief of Railtrack in 1995...and by 2000 had brought the whole of the British railway infrastructure to a halt.!

I just wish I could secure a prominent, ridiculously paid job, with pension, benefits and bonuses, balls it all up....and get rewarded with an even better job out of it..!

Ho Hummmm...

Rushie.


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

A recent head of the MCA was Captain Bligh. He tried desperately to make the MCA a reputable organisation which kept the welfare of British shipping and seafarers as it's core value. However, like his namesake on HMS Bounty, he was unable to subdue the mutinuous rabble of civil servants under his command and was forced to resign.

The present head of the MCA is about as well qualified and competent as most of the MCA surveyors he's in charge of. If they'd been any good at their jobs they would have stayed at sea.

Of course, HM Coastguard is a reputable organisation with dedicated and loyal staff - it's just a pity they are now part of an integrated organisation that has lost the confidence of British seafarers.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

*Mca*

I will try again to put my point forward which has been edited out. I note your abuse has not.
The fact I was an employee of the MCA had nothing to do with the argument about Ships Masters and their titles you moved to this page in order to abuse the MCA and myself to denigrate my qualifications and ability.
The MCA follows its political masters the surveyors do as they are told.
I sailed in the MN, deep sea for a long number of years and was not crassly stupid enough to blame the MCA for the problems of British shipping. It was political decisions that caused the problems. Even a ships master should know that.

Best regards
jimmys


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

The MCA is not solely responsible for the problems of British shipping. However, like the SS before them their excuse that "they were only following orders" does not sit well with seafarers.

You claim that you've never met a captain that was worthy of the title - I would call that abuse and totally unworthy of anybody who has served at sea. Before I was promoted to master, I sailed under a number of captains for whom I hold the deepest respect and admiration including Captain Ian North who went down with the Atlantic Conveyor. Your comments on masters are a disgrace and shameful even for an MCA surveyor.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Jeezus, will you kids stop squabbling. I had just thought that a couple of the posts had attempted to explain the workings and structure of the MCA, an organisation I am not familiar with. Next thing the hoons are back in there ****gging off each other. Go take a few tranquilisers guys.
CBoots


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

You're absolutely right, of course cboots - apologies tendered.


----------



## donaldb (Sep 2, 2006)

Oil and Water cboots, Oil and water !


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

jimmys said:


> The CEO will receive instruction from the Minister concerning Government Policy. It may originate in UK. Europe or IMO. With his managers he will lay out what is needed for the policy, timetable, legislation, costs, parliament time. All the technical work will be carried by his managers and their departments. He will gather it all together with his own staff and brief the minister as the work goes on.
> This type of work is not for people technically competent, they are seldom good at it. They constantly question other peoples technical decisions, Mr. Cardy will not do this. Therefore his managers decisions will flow through him smoothly. His managers will be Nautical, Engineer and Naval Architect and he will have input from them all.
> A large part of his duties will be PR orientated, hand shaking, meetings etc. professionals cant be bothered with this.
> 
> jimmys



Jimmys, if I understand you correctly, “the Chief of the MCA does not need to know anything about ships/seamanship, so that he will not dispute anything that his managers put before him”. 

In that case if one of his managers makes a “mistake” or puts a lot of bullsh-t in front of him, he will sign it because he does not know if it is right or wrong.

That can not be right surely. 

Cheers Frank(Thumb)


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I have never been on ship with a captain on it. When I served deep sea there was only ships masters, they were called by name. I addressed them as such. The same as myself. My direct staff called me Chief or Second depending on position. I did not call myself Chief or Second. Maybe STCW has changed this and there is a captains qualification, I do not wish to look. I will lay out my qualifications and where they came from, in the forum then person can criticise as they like from a position of knowledge. You may like to note none of them came from my employment with the MCA.
It is interesting for young persons especially engineer cadets and young officers to see what is involved.
Capn Pete can then lay out his and if everyone is critisising both of us they will be leaving others alone.
I do not need a moderator to protect me I am well able to fight my corner, do not stop any criticism every one must have his opinion.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry Frank P, I will reply later, no time 

best regards
jimmys


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jimmys
The Moderators are not here for protection of anyone they are here to make sure the site is run smoothly and not interupted by members having a go at each other. We answer to highers also.I respect both Engineers and Deck at sea as they do a job others would not do and I can find nothing untoward calling a Senior Officer by his rank. When I started off we even called the Bosun by his rank.Its obvious since you joined you are partial to contreversary but you have the same rights as long standing members if you not happy here then weigh your anchor and go elsewhere which some members have done in the past.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

not being to well versed in the matter,all i can say is sounds like "Yes Minister"(K)


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

I have written numerous articles and letters which are critical of the MCA and the way it is run. These can be read in the NUMAST telegraph, Fairplay magazine and other shipping publications. However, it the organisation that is at fault and not it's employees except, that is, with the exception of senior surveyors who must share in the responsibility.

My ship is operated by a Danish company and is owned and managed by a German company. Both are very reputable companies and have been, up to now, ready to put their ships under the British flag with British officers.

British officers are very popular these days, as a quick scan through the jobs pages of the NUMAST Telegraph will show.

For a British officer there are undoubted benefits to being employed on a British-flag ship, including (but not limited to) the protection of the Royal Navy during hostilities, industrial death benefit, job-seekers allowance, state pension, and other welfare benefits not available to those on foreign-flag.

British and foreign owners are now being actively discouraged from operating their ships under the British flag because of the way they are treated by the MCA. MCA surveyors demand first class air travel when visiting vessels overseas for 1-in-5 inspections, are rarely at their desks and fail to return calls, do not give out their cell phone numbers and are generally unhelpful to their shipowner/manager customers except, (and this is the one exception that really gets in the throat of British seafarers); they will bend over backwards to sell British certificates of equivalent competency to any foreigner who can pay the price and is able to produce photocopies of a doggy certificate (photocopies are not acceptable from British nationals).

Some ships are supposed to be "strategic" (ie can be used for warlike operations). These are supposed to have a British master as defined by law. These include roro vessels and some fishing vessels. With total disregard for the law, you will find many such vessels under the command of a foreign national.

The MCA needs to get it's act together. However, the signs are not good. Senior surveyors have contrived to make sure that the last two heads of the MCA, both of whom tried their best to make things better, were forced out of their jobs. Now they have a weak man with no experience of shipping whom they can manipulate to their hearts content.

Somehow, I think mine and many other British ships will soon be reflagged thanks to the actions and inactions of the MCA.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

*Mca surveyor qualifications*

I seved my apprenticeship ashore as a drawing office apprentice with Thomas Reid Gear Company, Linwood, Renfrewshire. They made windlasses. winches, lifting machinery and transmissions for all industries.
During this apprenticeship I obtained an HNC. (mech and prod).
I then joined the Blue Funnel Line in early 1960's.
In order to progress I approached the Seafarers Education Service to advance my qualifications ashore. Thro' them and Blue Funnel I was offered a place in a London university for further study. You may like to note the fees per year were five weeks wages ie. £125 per year. They could do nothing in Scotland due to lack of contacts.
Thro' three years 6 months afloat and 6 months ashore and study I graduated.
Back to Blue Funnel, first sea time, then Second Class Motor. 
Even an engineer could see what was happening to the passenger cargo industry, I did not blame the MCA or their surveyors, it was the canal and politics.
I moved to Texaco in 1969/70, I was with them until 1984 when again politics destroyed the fleet, the MCA or their surveyors had nothing to do with it.
I had a Class 1 (Combined).
I spent some years with P&O Offshore and Clyde Marine, again when even an engineer could see it was all going to the dogs another decision had to be made.
In the late 1980's I enrolled in a Scottish university to upgrade my qualifications . I graduated again.
A thesis was written which won the Institute of Mechanical Engineers prize and I graduated again.
During this time in a Scottish University though the University placement I was approached by the Civil Service. This was the MCA.
I joined them prior to graduation in Glasgow Marine Office.
The training of an MCA surveyor at that time was arduous, not through quality but quantity, it was called confirmatory. For an engineer it involved work as a ship suveyor and nautical surveyor to be all round. The most important thing it taught was that you were not a nautical surveyor or a ship surveyor and if you needed help you called an expert.
None of my major qualifications are concerned with the MCA. or the marine industry.
During this time I was confirmed as Chartered Engineer thro' the Engineering Council, Member of the Institute of Mechanical Engineers and Member of the Institute of Marine Engineers Scientists and Technicians.
I was a Registered Surveyor Of Ships and Examiner of Engineers.

Anyone who wishes to abuse me may now do so I do not mind as long as they are qualified to do so. They may not like engineers this is normal, they may not like me this is even more normal.

Put your qualification on before you abuse mine.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I note the comments by the moderator, we will wait to see Cap'n Petes qualifications as a captain. A ships master in the MN is a ships master.
A bosun in the MN is a bosun.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I again note Cap'n Petes comments on senior surveyors and the MCA earlier. I do not have a problem with it he is entitled to his opinion. Some points I may be able to answer some not. We await his qualification to critcise anybody.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Blimey JimmyS!

Are you suggesting that only people that can match your qualifications are entitled to an opinion?

I hope not because it is not unknown for people with a string of qualifications as long as your arm to be complete idiots. (Present company excepted of course).

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Nicely said, Brian.


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

I do not have a problem with Jimmys's qualifications and experience. In fact, I do not have a problem with Jimmys at all, although I take great exception to his oil and water attitude.

For information, I took a BSc in Engineering (Nautical Studies) at the University of Southampton in the early 70's. I remember on my first day in the faculty when they brought in a coffin containing a skeleton with crossed spanners across it's chest (this was the engineering faculty's mascot). The Dean then strode onto the stage, opened his arms and boomed out "WELCOME ENGINEERS OF THE FUTURE". One of my fellow students, also a deck officer, got to his feet and shouted at the Dean "If you call me an engineer again, I'm going to come down there and bop you".

The oil and water merchants no longer exist at sea, I'm pleased to say. Most of the British engineers on our ships have been replaced with Ukrainians which is a great shame but that's the way the industry is going. We employ foreign engineers because (so the company tells us) they cannot get Brits who are prepared to get their hands dirty; a lot of them end up in the MCA sailing a desk it would appear.

I do not need to list my qualifications - it's in my title Jimmy. 

When people ashore ask me what I do for a living I answer with great pride that's I'm a merchant seamen; it's only when they ask what I do on the ship that I reply I'm a captain. People ashore have no idea what a master mariner is; in fact, the qualification no longer exists as the MCA now issues a Class 1 (Master) certificate instead. 

Did I mention I am also a retired officer in the RNR? - probably not, because that's not who I am now.

I probably also failed to mention that I have an award above my computer at home from the Royal Humane Society inscribed on Velum for saving the life of an engineer officer in a fire on my ship in Brasil in 1990.

I will not list my service in the Falkland Islands and other areas - it still causes me great pain to remember the shipmates who did not return.

Be careful Jimmys before you question the qualifications and experience of a British shipmaster - you might find they are better qualified than you, not only academically but also in life's experiences.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

COR BLIMEY, WHAT's HAPPENING ON THIS SITE????????????????!!!!!!

Just before Xmas I went away for a week, with jolly repartee and happy well- wishing for the festive season resounding around the site. Since I got back and started reading the entries again, it's like Stormont-- the opinionated and intransigent head to head with the self-satisfied and belligerant !

There have been obvious wind ups like the one about "Captains" which can, as far as I can see, be read in no other way than as insulting. There have been unseemly rows about fishing boats/ big fish/ "babes" in pictures and so on ad infinitum.

For my part-- I don't like fishing boats, I hated 'em from the days when they impeded progress to larger vessels, from seeing 'em tied up alongside still (according to signals displayed at the mast) shooting nets. But I love fish, somebody has to catch 'em, and I wouldn't want their job for the world-- cold,wet, dangerous,uncomfortable to name just a few of the drawbacks. So I am happy to skip the photos and threads. I don't see the point in trying to type in a Highland dialect-- I don't attempt a Lincolnshire yellowbelly manner-- but, hey, if it makes you happy, go ahead. I don't wanna go on a virtual voyage-- but others do, so may they sail virtually into the sunset forever.

I cannot for the life of me understand why ANYONE feels the need to call themselves by ANY rank other than in the workplace--- it seems to me to indicate a certain degree of self-obsession and self-regard, and to be a subliminal attempt to indicate themselves to be of greater worth than others.
I, personally, am one of the great underachievers of life-- basically indolent, work well at what I do, without real drive or ambition-- use my reasonable level of intelligence ( 4 A levels, too lazy to go to Uni or otherwise apply myself too greatly) to try to enjoy this life, and hopefully help a few people along the way whilst according them (generally) a little respect. 

I'm afraid that, highly educated/qualified OR not, those traits are not learned-- you have to be blessed with them, or else apply yourself a little, learn a little humility and improve your self. 

So please-- everybody take a leaf out of the book of the tactful and polite on here (eg Tonga as a shining example) in order to improve the experience for all the rest of us-- you don't exist in a vacuum (if you did, you'd disappear up your own tailpipes!).

*"Manners Makyth man!"*


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Ah ha, John Shaw you have given yourself away mate, and there was I just a thinkin' it is high time someone said it for the bums of this world. But your chosen quote at the close betrays you, you are a Wykehamist, an elitist sir!. J' accuse.
CBoots


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh, how I wish we had internet access at sea.

Flying out to Ningbo (China) in a couple of days to rejoin the "Jervis Bay", so it's time to stop abusing the MCA and start packing my bags. I'll be back in May when I look forward to SN again.

Calm seas and blue skies to all.
Peter


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been on the Jervis Bay, well the P&O containers one I assume it is the same one mid 1990. A nice ship she was too. All the best in your voyage.
When you get back we can have another nice wee argument and keep all the boys ammused. No hard feelings, when I left the MCA (on medical grounds) I felt just the same as you about it, it was ****, I have just mellowed a bit.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

It's the same ship Jimmys - now up for it's special survey in June. As you say, she's a nice ship and I'm very proud to serve on her. For info, she's the only ship in the Maersk fleet still to have a "British" name - full marks to our Danish and German owners!

Enjoy your retirement - I'm probably have to swallow the anchor myself in a couple of years although I dread the day.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

hi Frank
In order to answer your question which you are quite correct to pose I will tell you how the Marine Office is run. 
Requests for survey come in to the Principal Engineer, he requests deposits on fees, he may have as many as 30 surveys current. He delegates a lead surveyor for each vessel. A single surveyor may have 8/10 vessels under survey, some major units others smaller, they may involve travel. The Principal Engineer will have his share as lead surveyor. 
The lead surveyor organises whatever input is necessary, he may be nautical ship or engineer and to complete his vessel brings in from the other departments any necessary help.
A declaration of survey is completed and signed by the surveyors who carry out the work. The certification is issued to the vessel by any surveyor at principal level ie.grade 7.
The principal surveyor may never see the vessel he does not even know what it looks like. All he knows is who carried out the survey and what has been signed for in the declaration.
They will not put rubbish in the declaration, it is a legal do***ent. When there is a problem in court, up pops the declaration of survey.
The same with Mr. Cardy's managers, they will not put rubbish in advice they are all open to the law. Rubbish pops up in the law courts as more than one politician knows.
The same standard works throughout the system. If this is not to your satisfaction ask again.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

I am seriously considering leaving this site, I agree with many of the comments, I have no interest in fishing boats at all. I spent many watchkeeping hours dodging around them from the North Cape of Norway to the South China Seas. It is a dangerous job but we all have the choice of our vocations. The question of 'Captain' I am sure will lead to a debate on the term 'Skipper' and its validity within the M.N.. I sailed with many ex Hull skippers in the 60's when the demise of Hull and Grimsby etc was looming and they sailed as 3rd Mate F.G. or Mate or Master H.T. They were very good seamen although with different attitudes towards ship housekeeping etc. When I found this site I thought it was going to be a great way to spend my retirement, sharing the past. but now all I see is Fishing boats and Oil and Water arguing and people suffering from 'Internet Rage'. Please guys lets all step back and think about what we really want from the site and the hard working moderators


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

awateah2 said:


> I am seriously considering leaving this site, I agree with many of the comments, I have no interest in fishing boats at all. I spent many watchkeeping hours dodging around them from the North Cape of Norway to the South China Seas. It is a dangerous job but we all have the choice of our vocations. The question of 'Captain' I am sure will lead to a debate on the term 'Skipper' and its validity within the M.N.. I sailed with many ex Hull skippers in the 60's when the demise of Hull and Grimsby etc was looming and they sailed as 3rd Mate F.G. or Mate or Master H.T. They were very good seamen although with different attitudes towards ship housekeeping etc. When I found this site I thought it was going to be a great way to spend my retirement, sharing the past. but now all I see is Fishing boats and Oil and Water arguing and people suffering from 'Internet Rage'. Please guys lets all step back and think about what we really want from the site and the hard working moderators


awateah2,

Thank you for sharing your concerns and I hope that everyone will pay due regard to your comments.
There have been one or two blips in the recent past but, with an ever increasing membership, it is becoming much harder to meet everyone's expectations from the site.
Be assured that the Owner, Administrators and Moderators are working hard behind the scenes to keep things on an even keel!

Best wishes, (Thumb)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> awateah2,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your concerns and I hope that everyone will pay due regard to your comments.
> There have been one or two blips in the recent past but, with an ever increasing membership, it is becoming much harder to meet everyone's expectations from the site.
> ...



Nicely put Ray. (Thumb)


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I note the previous comments, and I categorically put to all on the site there is no rage in the comments, nor malice, the only time I was popular in the fishing community was when I was detaining the Spanish in Stornoway. I was never thristy.
The rest of the time I was dirt, It never bothered me.
Oh! and when I was dispensing engineers to keep the big boats sailing.
Them wis the days.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## Eggo (Dec 3, 2006)

Understand jimmys argiment, Winston Churchill wasn't a sailor but it didnt stop him being first sea lord.I always called the masters of my ships captain or sir despite the fact that none of them had been Knighted . Naval commanders are always called captain even if they have a lesser rank, it's down to respect for the 'old man' even if he's a young one .


----------



## peterjholcroft (Jul 24, 2007)

rushie said:


> You may recall that the old head of the Football Association - Adam Crozier left them under a dark cloud, and has surfaced as head of the Post Office. The Gov ordered him to cut costs and make money......
> 
> ......So he put up the price of postage and will be closing 4000 rural Post Offices. Not being educated in commerce...but I reckon I could have worked that one out on his salary.!
> 
> ...


It wasn't Gerald Corbett it was (Sir) Robert Horten - all other details are correct! 

See you can even get knightrd for being incompetent these days.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
The Lunatics have taken over the Asylum!
Yours aye,
Slick


----------

